# PR-SW App Processing Times and CC Charges



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Some useful information that I was totally unable to find online, so here it is: just got my email confirmation from CIO in Sydney NS.

My initial Skilled Worker PR app took 2 months and 7 days to be processed by CIO. The 120-day clock starts ticking now.

The CC charge was made today - the day of app approval. No problem with the CC charge at all from what I can see. Good think the Loonie dropped a couple cents since I sent the app - saved me about $100.

OMG OMG OMG...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

To give you an idea:
We applied for the PR (Federal Skilled Worker) on Sept. 11.
CIO send a reply on Nov. 19 and said we could send the rest of the application to the embassy in Paris. (which we did on Dec. 4)


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

EVHB said:


> To give you an idea:
> We applied for the PR (Federal Skilled Worker) on Sept. 11.
> CIO send a reply on Nov. 19 and said we could send the rest of the application to the embassy in Paris. (which we did on Dec. 4)


Yes - the timing is almost suspisciously uniform - like they wait til exactly 68 days have passed before processing an app. You're like the 5th person I've heard from, plus myself, who has seen this timing accuracy


----------

